# Dye question for stabilization



## Schroedc (Aug 10, 2014)

I think we have quite a few folks here that do their own stabilization and I have a dye question. Currently I've been using Alumilite dye but the palette is fairly limited, has anyone used Mixol tints to tint their resin or can someone point me in the right direction for other dye/tint products I can use with decent results? I'm using Cactus Juice resin.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2014)

I bet you could use some of @SENC hair dye

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 10, 2014)

Have great luck with this dye also. Rick
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2085594/43432/Stick-Fast-Red-Powder-Dye-for-Stabilizing-Resin.aspx


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 10, 2014)

I have used a few other dyes but none as good as the Alumilite. Call or email Curtis with Cactus Juice he will know the others that will work.
But it is based around the size of the pigment in the dye.


----------

